

How the internet’s engineers are fighting mass surveillance - diafygi
https://gigaom.com/2014/12/30/how-the-internets-engineers-are-fighting-mass-surveillance/

======
jchonphoenix
Not that this should close the argument, but having worked at one of the large
data analytics startups that works very closely with government, it's
laughable what the government is capable of doing with your data.

I'm not worried one bit, as we had the best technology available. And with the
amount of data being generated, it's basically impossible for them to
arbitrarily find something unless they're specifically looking for it. Privacy
by bad technology and hard problems.

~~~
JoshTriplett
When someone stores your data forever, they're not limited by the search and
indexing technology available _today_.

